# Heartburn from menthol vapes :-P



## Schnappie (8/3/16)

Hi guys

Not sure if this is the correct place to start this thread, but I would like to know am I the only one more prone to heartburn if I vape ( tons of ) menthol?

It especially "surfaces" after a good meal and I dont normally get it from dessert vapes. In fact I rarely ever get heartburn .Maybe its just me as I always tend to be the odd one out for better or worse


----------



## Schnappie (9/3/16)

Just me then I suppose


----------



## Stevape;) (9/3/16)

I get it from juices like double apple I could not vape more than a tank.


----------



## Schnappie (9/3/16)

Just glad to know its not just me


----------



## Andre (9/3/16)

Heartburn is actually quite common among a minority of vapers although most who suffered from NERD and similar disorders from smoking seem to have gotton much relief since vaping. Most attribute the heartburn to too high VG, but some blame PG and others say it is caused by specific flavours. A few say it is too high nic.

Seems menthol might be to blame in your case, but do experiment a bit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnappie (9/3/16)

Andre said:


> Heartburn is actually quite common among a minority of vapers although most who suffered from NERD and similar disorders from smoking seem to have gotton much relief since vaping. Most attribute the heartburn to too high VG, but some blame PG and others say it is caused by specific flavours. A few say it is too high nic.
> 
> Seems menthol might be to blame in your case, but do experiment a bit.


Thanks @Andre it clears some things up for me will def check with diff vg/pg ratios etc


----------



## Silver (9/3/16)

Have moved this to "Health Matters"

Hope you come roght @Schnappie


----------

